
Show HN: GDQStatus – Realtime Visualizations of the GamesDoneQuick Stream - bcongdon
http://gdqstat.us
======
bcongdon
Hi HN,

This is a project I've been working on for a while now. It's a hobby horse to
try new technologies, but I've really enjoyed working on it.

I'm a fan of the GamesDoneQuick (gamesdonequick.com) speedrun marathon that
pops up to the top of Twitch twice a year. Inspired by previous sites that
have done visualizations like this, I decided to take a crack at realtime
stats last year.

This is the current iteration of GDQStatus, which is powered by React +
Recharts and AWS Lambda.

The site itself is static - which is hosted in Github pages, and data is
fetched from S3 (as a caching layer) with hot data served by a Lambda.

Let me know if you have any questions!

